# How to stream with 1440p monitor



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 14, 2019)

Im looking at streaming with my computer. Specs are listed under system specs.

What I want to be able to do is play games at 1440p but have them be streamed to 1080p without looking like compressed garbage and I cant seem to figure it out. I have a powerful enough computer where I dont need a stream PC and a gaming PC to achieve this.

I think what is holding me back is this setting:





But I cant change it to anything else to make the stream look watchable for users on 1080p.

I have these options set in the general OBS streamlab settings:




Am I missing something here? can anyone assist?


----------



## c2DDragon (Feb 14, 2019)

For the few I know it's better to play and stream at the same resolution, or at least get the same ratio as 16:9 (as your output), which is 2560x1440 or go play at 1920x1080, no downscale to do.
If by "garbage" you mean it's ugly with big pixels and all, it's all about the bitrates (you want to higher this) and then it will depend on your bandwidth capability (upload bitrate). 3,500 Kbps bitrate if your viewers have the 1080p option or else stay at 2500. The higher you want, the higher upload you need.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 14, 2019)

c2DDragon said:


> If by "garbage" you mean it's ugly with big pixels and all


Actually by garbage I mean that it is all squished (compressed) on the stream side.


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 14, 2019)

You are streaming something that isn't 16:9, it will always look squished, the pixel aspect ratio of the the input video does not match the one of the output. Whatever you're going to do it will never look right on a typical 16:9 display.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 15, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> You are streaming something that isn't 16:9, it will always look squished, the pixel aspect ratio of the the input video does not match the one of the output. Whatever you're going to do it will never look right on a typical 16:9 display.



Exactly this, you want the aspect ratios to match, otherwise it will always look terrible. 

Best thing to do would be to play games at 2560x1440p, and have obs down scale to 1080p or 720p.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 15, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Best thing to do would be to play games at 2560x1440p, and have obs down scale to 1080p or 720p.


See thats what im trying to do and it isnt working. Except my resolution is 3440x1440


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 15, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> See thats what im trying to do and it isnt working. Except my resolution is 3440x1440



It won't do it because 3440x1440 is 21:9 not 16:9. You have to set your resolution to 2560x1440, that is the 16:9 resolution of 1440p.


----------



## londiste (Feb 15, 2019)

It's probably the 'Output (Scaled) Resolution' setting in the second screenshot causing the problem.
You can manually type resolutions there, so make sure output is also 21:9.

Unless they have changed this from a while ago when I tried streaming, most streaming platforms expect or only work with 16:9 content so you might need to play around with scene composition to place your 21:9 game content on 16:9 output.

Thread title is nicely misleading though. 1440p is generally understood as 16:9 resolution - meaning 2560x1440 - that does not cause any problems when streaming. Ultrawide 21:9 aspect ratio is the problem here.


----------



## droopyRO (Feb 15, 2019)

You might want to check this out.


----------

